# Jimmy Stewart - I'll Always Love A Dog Named Beau.



## Meanderer (Jun 14, 2014)

Jimmy Stewart reads his poem on Johnny Carson Show.


----------



## Ina (Jun 14, 2014)

Meanderer, My husband and I really enjoyed Jimmy Stewart's poem, and Boo.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 14, 2014)

Yes, that's such a sad poem about Beau .... 

I have a Boo (a lab) too, and he really seems human sometimes.  He understands so much.


----------

